# Recommendation for a daily reformed blog



## Tirian (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

Can you recommend a blog that you go to each day for a bite-size commentary on something from a reformed perspective?

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 3, 2013)

Can you define "commentary"? Are you looking for current events, scripture, theology, etc.?


----------



## Tirian (Mar 3, 2013)

D, all of the above.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.thisday.pcahistory.org/ might fill the bill, though the emphasis is on history and biography.


----------



## KSon (Mar 3, 2013)

Rather enjoy Tim and David Bayly:

BaylyBlog | Out of our minds too...


----------



## gkterry (Mar 3, 2013)

My favorite is David Murray's blog. I think you will find it a match to what you are seeking:

HeadHeartHand Media


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 3, 2013)

Mine is the best. Simply the best. Bwah ha ha!


----------



## KSon (Mar 3, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> Mine is the best. Simply the best. Bwah ha ha!



Not wanting to feed your meglomania, brother, but your blog is quite edifying.


----------



## Tirian (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys - much appreciated, I'll check them all out


----------



## py3ak (Mar 3, 2013)

The Reformed Reader has posts about every day, drawing from quite a variety of reading material. It usually provides a break from whatever else I was thinking about, and highlights many profitable books.

The Reformed Reader « Discussing books – theological, historical, and biblical – from a Reformed Christian perspective…


----------



## Zach (Mar 4, 2013)

The Aquila Report would be a good one to follow too. It pulls from a number of other blogs so what you get are often articles that you wouldn't otherwise find. I second the recommendation of David Murray's blog which is also really good and would pair that with Tim Challies' blog which is structured pretty similarly.


----------



## PhilA (Mar 4, 2013)

I enjoy David Murray's blog as well as Ben's. I would also make mention of "The Heidelblog" which I find particularly edifying.


----------



## Jose Ayarza (Mar 4, 2013)

Matthew Glover said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you recommend a blog that you go to each day for a bite-size commentary on something from a reformed perspective?
> 
> ...



Sometimes i´ve visited this site </title> <title>HTML clipboard it has today's Puritan audio devotional, and also you can read.

I hope it'll be to you useful.


----------

